# Fish Finder Q&A!



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an old fishing buddy on my boat and it works great, its the cheapest one they dont make anymore, I think its the 55. Anyways. The monitor detaches from the boat and everything else is hard wired! Does anyone know if you can buy the probe seperate (just the probe and the C clamp part) like this but with out the monitor http://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-FISHIN ... B00169TIZM so I can swicth from boat to tube and such ? so I can take it on my float tube or ice fishing. I Just dont want to have to buy a whole new fish finder for ice fishing and floating


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Watch Ebay for misc parts. Some people buy boats with all the wiring but no finder... it happens. So they just sell the misc crap on ebay. I bought a wiring kit and a transducer for my old finder so I could use it ice fishing without having to pull the other one off the boat.


-DallanC


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm confused....you just need the c-clamp and holder. not the probe, the probe and monitor is one piece. That is how my fishing buddy is.


----------

